# Help 4 Heros



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Copied from arrse.co.uk:

In support of Help for Heroes I am entering a team in to an endurance race called the "Drambuie Pursuit".

To cut a long story short we need your votes to get a place in the competition - voting ceases on 31st March whereby the top 5 teams will be allegeable to compete and the team in top position will be given £2500 towards their charity.

Please show your support & vote for "Team RIFF RAF" via the attached link - just enter your DOB then click on "Vote", it's free and takes 10secs!

Vote For Team RIFF RAF Here: http://www.drambuie.co.uk/teams/234

I know we are RAF "Crabs" but it is all about Jointery these days & it's for a worthwhile cause! Further details about the event can be found on the Help for Heroes website.

Help for Heroes - The Drambuie Pursuit:
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/drambuie_pursuit.html

Please pass this thread on to all your friends, family & anyone else who might be willing to help.

Malc


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Got my vote Malc
Dawn


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

As our son is RAF how could we refuse.

Keep up the good work.


----------

